# 30" Gorilla Silverbacks on Brute Force 650 SRA



## gforce (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi gang...I need help. I was under the impression that 30" Silverbacks would fit a Brute Force 650 SRA with a 2" Lift with no rubbing, boy was I wrong. The fronts rub very bad on the floorboards when turning, so bad that I am already damaging the tires just moving it out of the garage and loading it on my truck. Does anyone know of any mods or the easiest way to overcome this problem? I have ITP rims with an offset as well. Please help!

EDIT: Has anyone on here actualy cut the floorboards?


----------



## The Kid (May 26, 2011)

i used a heat gun and heated my boards to push them back


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=401

hope this helps.


----------



## gforce (Mar 5, 2011)

bayou_boy_22 said:


> http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=401
> 
> hope this helps.


Thanks, unfortunately it is the metal on the floorboards that it is hitting, not the plastic. I think that I am going to take the floorboards off and try cutting them. Unless of course somebody has a better idea. If it turns out good, I will post pictures.


----------



## gforce (Mar 5, 2011)

Is there anybody on here from Alberta that wants to buy some brand new 30" silverbacks for a good deal?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

what kind of rims do you have them on? That could be the problem?


----------



## camo650 (Jan 9, 2009)

Don't sell them just yet there is a solution..http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157601507921226/
When you cut them you have to cut the peg that is welded onhe frame that the floorboard sits on as well. I just did a pie cut out of it and bent it back then welded it back together. I can fit 31's with some "minor" suspension mods


----------



## gforce (Mar 5, 2011)

Polaris425 said:


> what kind of rims do you have them on? That could be the problem?


They are ITP C-Series Type 5?


----------



## gforce (Mar 5, 2011)

camo650 said:


> Don't sell them just yet there is a solution..http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157601507921226/
> When you cut them you have to cut the peg that is welded onhe frame that the floorboard sits on as well. I just did a pie cut out of it and bent it back then welded it back together. I can fit 31's with some "minor" suspension mods


I will do that if nobody makes me a deal worth doing. Thanks for the pics!


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

My buddy had 30" mudlight xxls on his SRA with no rubbing.... Weird... I do have a friend with 30" mudlights on a prairie 360 and he had to trim his floorboards and re weld them... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Just trim those floor bords and keep ur backs.


----------



## gforce (Mar 5, 2011)

You guys talked me into keeping them. My Mechanic at work talked me onto getting rid of them, they also rub on the head pipe and he is worried about ripping out the head pipe and doing major damage. F it, I will do the mod next week!


----------



## gforce (Mar 5, 2011)

*29.5 Outlaws; will they fit an sra with 2" lift?*

I didn't want to start a new thread, but do any of you have or know of anyone running 29.5-10-12/29.5-12-12 outlaws on a Brute Force SRA with a 2" lift? I have someone willing to trade for my 30" Silverbacks that won't fit.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Ok First off, You need wider offset rims, or possibly spacers so you don't rip your exhaust off, or break anything else from hitting exhaust. And, your in alberta, do you ride muskeg? or The deep water mud like our neighbors down south? the info and video's ive seen you have both. If you ride muskeg get the laws, BUT you will have the same fender rubbing issues and hitting the exhaust, you will need more offset for your wheels (even more then the backs because laws are 10 and 12 and backs are 9 and 11). If you ride deep water mud then keep the backs. Either way your going to have to get more offset so you don't hit your exhaust, and your still going to have to cut floor boards.


----------

